

It's 2015, writing a simple 6 screen application is still too hard - plg
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/its_2015_writing_simple_6_screen_application_still_too_hard

======
jenkstom
I've often wondered why there aren't better tools for developing applications
that track and present data and manage workflow ("Apps"). This is a problem
that has always existed and is the basis for using computers to solve
organizational problems (in my opinion).

There have been some really great tools in the past (Delphi was a great
example). Getting to that level of tooling with open source projects is
difficult for some reason (yes, I know about Lazarus, which is great and 20+
years after the fact).

The theory I usually come across is just that it isn't sexy enough, which
makes sense but even the theory is boring. On my more cynical days I think it
is because people or organizations that have their own tooling want to keep it
as a competitive advantage.

